# What Do You Like About Your Breed?



## PalmettoPaws (Dec 30, 2009)

Thought this might be an interesting topic and I'm always thinking about what my next dog (years from now lol) will be. There are more breeds that I like than I don't like and I find it's more helpful to hear from people who actually live with the dogs on a daily basis than reading about them online and in books. 

Savannah is a Standard Poodle. I love the intelligence of the breed. Training her is a breeze. She's also very loyal to me and I can't get far without her following. I like that she doesn't shed or have a doggy odor. I love how she looks in a short kennel clip. But yes if I had to choose I would say my favorite thing about her is how smart she is. Least favorite these days is grooming though I don't hate it lol. I just wish she were a little more wash and wear.

My other dog is a mix I rescued, but mostly German Shepherd. After having him I definitely think German Shepherds are a breed I would like to own some day. He's also very intelligent and has a slightly goofy side (something Savannah lacks) and is more playful. Savannah's a serious girl and if it doesn't involve fetching she's not interested lol.


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

Spike is a Jack Russell Terrier mix. I think he's mixed with either Beagle or Dachshund. I love his spunk. He's very smart. He picks new tricks up extremely easy, sometimes within a day. It depends on the trick. He's loyal, and protective when he senses something's wrong. He follows everyone everywhere. He won't be in a room that has no-one in it. He doesn't shed very much (he has a broken coat. About half coarse, half smooth). He doesn't have a "doggy odor." He loathes water and baths. He loves to chase balls and play frisbee. He does have his spurts of high energy, but most of the time he's pretty mellow. He can be goofy at times.


----------



## PalmettoPaws (Dec 30, 2009)

JRTs are a breed that I have always liked and definitely one I would consider owning. When I get my next dog I'm thinking I'll go for something smaller than the two I have now. Beagles though I think they are very cute aren't a breed I think I could own. Just not that into the hound temperment.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

It's hard to pinpoint exactly what I love about my dogs. Amaya and Ryou are both Siberian Huskies, and with the territory comes a lot of bad habits, such as digging, escaping, predatory instincts. I wouldn't recommend the Siberian Husky breed to just anyone, unless they were really dedicated to the breed. XP

Either way, I love how smart and independent my Sibes are. It makes for a challenge, trying to figure out ways that I can get them to listen to me, what training methods work the best, and what games they like the most. It's hard to please a Siberian Husky, so I constantly find myself trying to find new ways of doing it. I love their energy, but the way they can contain it if needed, like how they calm down almost instantaneously after a few minutes of excitement when in a new environment, or meeting new people, though with other dogs, they'll play up a storm! Siberian Huskies really have a lot of character, more than I've seen in most other breeds of dogs.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Pennywise is a lab/pit bull mix as far as I can tell. I love how sweet she is but she also has a mildly protective side. And by that I mean she barks at anything and everything she thinks is necessary. She's gotten very smart/obedient over the past several years, but she was a very difficult puppy, which was probably my fault cuz I was a dumb 14 year old when I got her. I love her energy level, she's 9 years old and can still run ahead the whole way on a 6 mile trail run, but she will also settle down at my feet when we are at home. 

Milo is (as far as I can tell) a corgi/heeler/dachshund mix. Aside from corgis (thanks to wonderful time spent with Grissom), I will probably never own a herding breed again. He is the sweetest (with people), most ridiculous creature on the planet and faster than a speeding bullet, but he also has a really high prey drive which means that in the two years I've had him, he still fixates on my cat and snaps at her every now and then. He's also very snarky with other dogs so he snaps at them too. He's smart but he's not very good at picking up on new tricks, just the basics for him. However I do love that he can literally run all day long if I want him to, or he will gladly rest at my feet (or in my lap) all day long without whining for exercise. 

Peyton is the love of my life. I have always loved Dobermans since I was 8 years old and found out about the breed and now that I have one, I'm completely in love. She is just amazing. She is incredibly intelligent, sweet, loving, protective, and athletic. However, Dobermans are definitely not a breed for everyone. She is very high energy and dominant, she will challenge me from time to time. Dobes just have a very strong personality, and you have to show them you're the boss with kindness and respect, you definitely can't use brute force with them, they're a very sensitive breed and too smart for their own good. If you mistreat them, they have no reason to respect you. She also gets bored easily, so she can be a destructive little monster when I'm not looking, but I always consider that to be my fault for not watching/entertaining her better. She snuggles with me every night, she gives kisses on cue, she taught herself how to shake hands/paws, and she can be very silly at times, but also very stoic. In short, she's perfect! :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It's much easier for me to list what I don't like about Great Danes...

1) Killer whip/baseball bat of a tail.
2) They're total bed and couch hogs.
3) They're addictive...you can't have just one!

That's all I can think of...everything else we absolutely adore about them!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Reasons why I love the Labrador Breed:

- goofy
- fun
- eager to please
- phemonial with children
- cuddly
- LOVE the water!!
- Loves fetch 
- PMR kills the odor (they don't smell at all)

The number one reason why I love labs is because of the children factor. I have 2 girls. They use them as a pillow when they watch a movie, they are always cuddling all four of them! LOL. You'll never hear a growl from either of my boys. They are soooo tolerant and they love the kids, any kids. Rye will just lay there and have kids pet him all day. He is such a gentle giant. Ted, play with me, play with me, play with me! Oh you wanna cuddle ok! LOL let's cuddle! That's the way my boys are.

The other reason is the water. I love the water, I live 4 mins from the lake. I love kayaking, I own a canoe (I hope some day to get a kayak!) I love it, I want my dogs to love the water and be apart of every adventure we go on. From hiking, to camping, to canoeing, to boating (eventually!) They enjoy it so much. The girls swim, and they swim with them. 

So that's why I love my breed of dog.

I can trust them with anyone thats in my home, I know they will always be great with children/people.

We are also thinking about lab #3 in a few years.


----------



## PalmettoPaws (Dec 30, 2009)

Rye&Ted said:


> We are also thinking about lab #3 in a few years.


A Chocolate so that you have a Labrador rainbow? :biggrin:


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Honestly, I want another black or yellow. I like cholocate don't get me wrong but I really love the black and yellow. They def for me!


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

I love German Shepherds, they have a look I think cant be described. They are very attentive(always watching you) and extremely loyal. Mine is so playful(mine is never without a toy in tow) and sweet and very smart although Shepherds can be honery sometimes(I know mine can be). I honestly think that mine knows what I'm thinking all the time. He's great with others once he has about 10min to warm up to them. Very protective, thats good since my husband is in the military. 

I've also had a greyhound before and they are great dogs, retired racers are extremely calm and well mannered. I wouldn't mind someday rescuing one again.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Reasons why I love Standard Poodles:

*Incredibly intelligent 
*Eager to please 
*The definition of velcro-dogs
*Easy to train
*Silly/clown-like personalities
*Great with kids
*No shedding, no dog smell, very little dander and no slobber
*Relatively high energy so they are always up for a game or exercise. Calm enough to be relaxed when in the house.

I am allergic to dogs and poodles are the least bothersome to me because they don't have much dander and they don't shed.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Chihuahua:
*Small & tiny, don't necessarily have to take for walks every day for exercise
*Portable pet Can pick her up easily
*the fact that I can 'play dress up' with her (I don't have kids) 
*the fact that I don't have to stand out in the snow & freeze my toosh off with her for her to go potty (she's potty pad trained).

Min Pin (have only had for a few weeks)
*Silliness always entertaining
*Tough dog attitude (big dog in a small package)
*Hubby loves the fact that she is a 'big' appearing dog since they resemble dobermans in a tiny dog package (he's not fond of big dogs)
*loves to play

Pomeranian:
*very sweet & endearing
*doesn't shed overly much
*velcro dog (also a downfall)...gets annoying sometimes
What I don't like...every one I've met seems riddled with anxiety

Golden Retriever:
*athletic--able to tolerate lots of exercise (also a downfall needs lots of exercise)
*loves to play with tennis balls (also a downfall...she's addicted!)
*Loves to rough n tumble with other dogs
*silliness --always entertaining
*ease of trainability
*smart
*loyal to an extent (she loves anyone who has tennis balls, cookies or will give her attention)
*loves doggie daycare (I know I'm weird but I love watching her play in doggie daycare, not to mention it gives her exercise and makes her tired at the end of the day  
Dislikes:
the shedding!


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

PalmettoPaws said:


> JRTs are a breed that I have always liked and definitely one I would consider owning. When I get my next dog I'm thinking I'll go for something smaller than the two I have now. Beagles though I think they are very cute aren't a breed I think I could own. Just not that into the hound temperment.




Don't know if you know or not but....be warned. They are _VERY determined, stubborn little dogs_. And can be dominating and dog aggressive. You have to be just as determined and stubborn as they are. I like a challenge and am very stubborn. We're a very active family too, so it's all good with a JRT. :wink:They're very clever, bright little dogs.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What I like about the Black Russian Terrier:

-Doesn't shed.
-Very smart, easy to train.
-The shear size.
-Very protective of his family.
-Aloof with strangers.
-Loyal
-Loving
-Calm

My husband and I have quickly come to learn that the BRT is for sure "our" breed. Duncan is so wonderful. Very obedient. From day one when we brought him home he has been perfect. And, I love grooming him.

However, this is not the breed for everyone. If not socialized and trained properly they can become a very, very dangerous dog. They were bred for guarding/protecting...a true working dog.....and they take their job very seriously.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Paws&Tails said:


> Don't know if you know or not but....be warned. They are _VERY determined, stubborn little dogs_. And can be dominating and dog aggressive. You have to be just as determined and stubborn as they are. I like a challenge and am very stubborn. We're a very active family too, so it's all good with a JRT. :wink:They're very clever, bright little dogs.


I would never own one for all of those reasons. I've seen more crazy/mean JRTs than nice ones. I know it all depends on the owner but I am just not a fan of terriers in general. Or hounds. Most sporting breeds actually. Ok fine, I mostly just prefer dogs from the working group, no offense to anyone else here who has those breeds. I think they can be great for certain people, but my preference is for the working group dogs. (keep in mind, I own a terrier/sporting breed mix, and a herding dog as well, so this is definitely not meant to be an insult to any member). 

My main criteria for a dog:

1. Short hair (yes, that's a top priority haha), I am just not into grooming or excessive shedding at all. 

2. Incredibly intelligent (easily trainable)

3. Protective

4. High energy but not hyper

5. Sweet and loyal


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Why I love Malamutes:

-Stubborn, but incredibly intelligent with a mind of their own. I love a challenge...

-Not velcro dogs. Very independent.

-The shedding can be a bit much yes, but I love to brush and groom them.

-The size and incredible power that comes with a Malamute.

-Not hyper, not lazy, but just right when they mature. They can be clowns at times!!!

-Protective of the pack.

-Very loyal.

-Weary of strangers.

**Definitely not the breed for everyone. They are very stubborn and will challenge you and test your patience.*


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I have always been a Rottie gal, UNTIL Khan!
When our 3rd Rottie died suddenly @ 4 1/2yrs last Aug. from Osteoscarcoma my husband started looking at other large breeds. He looked at a couple types of mastiffs before deciding on a Bullmastiff.
I would have never thought I would have loved this breed the way I do.
He is very eager to please, he loves people; especially kids, he loves other dogs, he cuddles, yet is still protective when he feels he needs to be.
I have to admit, I do like the fact that people are more willing to accept him. Zeus was absolutely great with people and dogs; but because he was a Rott, people were automatically wary of him. With Khan, people look at his face and melt!


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Pros: Generally healthy with no particular inherited health issues
Good size, around 30lbs. and tall so easy to pet!
Good protective instincts
Moderate appetite

Cons: Sheds tiny, stiff hairs, hard to clean up
Barks like a maniac when someone knocks (Not neccesarily a negative)
Very high energy (Two 30 minute bike rides and two 45 minute sessions on treadmill per day)


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2010)

Why I love Labradors and Goldens: They are people-oriented, eager to please thus easy to train, good with people and other dogs, affectionate.

I will always want either a Lab or a Golden, or both, by my side until my days on Earth are done. 

I previously owned a Greyhound and currently also have a Shepherd mix. While I love those breeds, at heart I'm a Lab / Golden Mama.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Beagle~ cuteness~tail wagger~ smart~ good with kids~ good with other dogs~energetic~at 11and 1/2 he still hops and jumps when he goes on his walks~still brings a toy to you to play~ all in all he can be grumpy (grumpy old man heehee) but he has the stamina of a youthful dog still! 

Labradors~I have yellow and chocolate! They are the leading breed~(My chocolate is my Velcro dog)~ Affectionate as ever cannot get a breed more affectionate than a lab~so patient patience of a saint~ loving ~ great family dogs~ smart breed~ they will please you no matter what~ wonderful temperament so good~Definitely family dogs want to be with you~ they smile~love to play~ active~ water dogs~ good watchdogs~ certainly one of my favorites~ a dog you just can't go wrong with~Love the breed need a black one now!!!!

ori~pei~ 1/2 shar pei 1/2 pug~ he's our baby doggy!~ cute ~sweet~intelligent~ wrinkly face smushy face just cute~ gets along with the other dogs well~play bows for them to play with him~can be aloof at times he wants his alone time ~can be affectionate when he wants affection~ he snores a little bit pug in him haha~ has a stubborn streak~ when walking lays down at times tells us he needs a break for a minute!~barks at dogs on TV a lot haha~ just a sweet charming guy and is a fun dog to have!

I don't have anymore RIP Sparky~ But have to mention I had a Dalmatian who was a wonderful wonderful dog! Got her when the kids were young they grew up with her she camped with us was the most intelligent dog just a wonderful dog with the kids loved her with all our hearts! I have heard negativeness about Dalmatians(not here) and I guess you can get that in any breed but she was an exceptionally nice sweet dog that I am so happy my kids got to have when they were little! They dressed her up played with her` what wonderful fond memories I have of her. Still have her picture up!

I am so happy with all the breeds we have chosen so far! :smile:


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> I would never own one for all of those reasons. I've seen more crazy/mean JRTs than nice ones. I know it all depends on the owner but I am just not a fan of terriers in general. Or hounds. Most sporting breeds actually. Ok fine, I mostly just prefer dogs from the working group, no offense to anyone else here who has those breeds. I think they can be great for certain people, but my preference is for the working group dogs. (keep in mind, I own a terrier/sporting breed mix, and a herding dog as well, so this is definitely not meant to be an insult to any member).
> 
> My main criteria for a dog:
> 
> ...



I think the main reason you see more crazy/mean JRT's is purely because of the owners. A lot of owners don't even train their dogs or take them for walks. With a JRT they need to be even more so trained and a ton more exercise then your average dog. Quite a lot of people don't understand just how much more work, determination and exercise they require. The result is a misbehaved, untrained, hyperactive, holy terror of a dog. 
I've dog sat for a family with two pure JRT's and it was a nightmare. They were constantly snapping and growling at each other, jumped like crazy on me every time I came in the house and weren't trained. They had an extremely high energy level and were nuts. Now I did manage to get them to stop jumping quite so much and to stop snapping at each other.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Paws&Tails said:


> I think the main reason you see more crazy/mean JRT's is purely because of the owners. A lot of owners don't even train their dogs or take them for walks. With a JRT they need to be even more so trained and a ton more exercise then your average dog. Quite a lot of people don't understand just how much more work, determination and exercise they require. The result is a misbehaved, untrained, hyperactive, holy terror of a dog.


That is quite true. Most people don't do their research about the dogs, they just see them in movies, shows, etc., and think that they're cute and go "I want one!" Then they get one, and that sets the groundwork for a mean, nasty, out of control dog... It's the same with Siberian Huskies. People get them without researching, and suddenly they've got a dog that digs apart their backyard, tears the siding off the house, and escapes at least three times a day! Not the dogs' faults.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

And I personally think that all the bad JRT's come from overbreeding and BYB's, not too many people have a true Jack that are super intelligent and very trainable, and didn't cost a couple hundred bucks off the internet.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Paws&Tails said:


> I think the main reason you see more crazy/mean JRT's is purely because of the owners. A lot of owners don't even train their dogs or take them for walks. With a JRT they need to be even more so trained and a ton more exercise then your average dog. Quite a lot of people don't understand just how much more work, determination and exercise they require. The result is a misbehaved, untrained, hyperactive, holy terror of a dog.
> I've dog sat for a family with two pure JRT's and it was a nightmare. They were constantly snapping and growling at each other, jumped like crazy on me every time I came in the house and weren't trained. They had an extremely high energy level and were nuts. Now I did manage to get them to stop jumping quite so much and to stop snapping at each other.



Yep! JRT's became sooo popular after Fraiser (the dog, Eddie) and movies like My Dog Skip. So people starting breeding them out the wazoo. People see such well trained dogs like in those movies and just expect the dog to automatically be like that which is so not the case. Just like after 101 Dalmatians, they were everywhere and people did not know what they were getting themselves into.

Wanna see a proper JRT who is exercised, socialized and trained properly? Check out Jesse on YT 'justjesse197' Amazing dog.

Jackson is a terrier; whether a Yorkie or a Silky, I don't know. People are always impressed at his willingness to do things (they are known to be 'stubborn'). He enjoys swimming (diving actually moreso), fetching, walking, running, other dogs, starting agility, and knows over 30 tricks and is very willing to please. Why? I got him at 9 weeks old and right away started introducing him to the world and showing him "wow, this is fun!" and making things positive for him. Alot of Yorkie owners, for example, will keep their Yorkie puppy locked indoors pretty much all the time, and sure they get loads of love and cuddles and dress-ups, but they're not allowing them to be a dog and I always have. So I do believe breed traits are great because I understand certain dogs need more than others, and you need to know what you are doing, etc, but at the same time, it's often times what YOU make of the dog and not always so black and white since each dog is an individual as well.


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Miniature dachshunds 

They are VERY loyal and VERY smart - (can be quite stubborn, though!)

What I like about them - they aren't yappy (provided you don't train them to be). They are hunters. They are tough dogs - they are small, but they can handle a lot. Great walkers (maybe not runners...). We go on 3-4 mile walks daily and they love it. Very up for anything, but not hyper. They don't jump high so they can't get you too muddy above the knees  Very minimal upkeep - no brushing unless you have a wirehair, and no shedding. No doggy odor.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Paws&Tails said:


> I A lot of owners don't even train their dogs or take them for walks. With a JRT they need to be even more so trained and a ton more exercise then your average dog. Quite a lot of people don't understand just how much more work, determination and exercise they require. The result is a misbehaved, untrained, hyperactive, holy terror of a dog.


I know you're referring to JRT's here, but it hit the nail on the head with Boxers, 100%!


Boxers:
Annie is my heart and soul. i ADORE boxers, provided they came from good breeding, and the owners give them what they need. They're NOT for the average owner, and are by no means super low maintenance. They require a lot of mental and physical stimulation. (Some lines are in fact more mellow... but a BYB Boxer can be an awful, awful thing!) I love their aloof personality, their affectionate nature, the protectiveness, the friendliness, how athletic they are. Their convenient size (*ahem* I'm talking correct sized Boxers, not over sized giant 90lb Boxers!) Annie's loyalty can not be beat. 


Zailey is my first Dane, so my first-hand experience is rather limited, but what drew me to the breed to begin with: Loyalty, not overly-active, they tend to get along GREAT with Boxers, thus providing a good balance in our house. I love their size, (though it's a good thing Boxers aren't such large packages) and how much they adore their people.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> And I personally think that all the bad JRT's come from overbreeding and BYB's, not too many people have a true Jack that are super intelligent and very trainable, and didn't cost a couple hundred bucks off the internet.


I saw this video the other day and it *almost* made me want a JRT , but I know that I do not have the right lifestyle for them. I am not energetic/active enough for them. 

This dog is AMAZING! This is Jesse the JRT mentioned above!
YouTube - Useful Dog Tricks performed by Jesse


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> I know you're referring to JRT's here, but it hit the nail on the head with Boxers, 100%!
> 
> 
> Boxers:
> ...



Lol, I love how you refer to boxers as "convenient" size haha. I grew up with them, and never thought of them as convenient, at least, not till I got my frenchie hehe. I'll always have a soft spot for those guys, don't know if i'll ever have one again though, but I love those big goofs, and love seeing our current boy, Cooper, when I go home to visit <3 Aw, now I miss the big lug lol. He's such a good cuddler. 


Frenchies- I love almost everything about them. Their health issues/how careful you have to be in the summer is kind of a pain, but they just make me SO happy to be around. They are by far the most laid back and easy going breed I've been around. They just love to hang out with you, and are happy to do anything. Murphy and Irma are constantly making me laugh with their antics, and I love how they are great travel buddies. They are more than happy to sit in their doggie bed in the passenger front seat. I just look over at Murph and giggle every day cause he's such a dork. His mannerisms, everything about him, is funny. They are super affectionate. Whenever I bring him to the dog park he ignores the other dogs and goes and greets every human and sits in their lap. I mean really, how could you *not* laugh with this staring back at you?










I just love how happy they are. Happy little elfs.


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Yep! JRT's became sooo popular after Fraiser (the dog, Eddie) and movies like My Dog Skip. So people starting breeding them out the wazoo. People see such well trained dogs like in those movies and just expect the dog to automatically be like that which is so not the case. Just like after 101 Dalmatians, they were everywhere and people did not know what they were getting themselves into.
> 
> *Wanna see a proper JRT who is exercised, socialized and trained properly? Check out Jesse on YT 'justjesse197' Amazing dog.
> *
> Jackson is a terrier; whether a Yorkie or a Silky, I don't know. People are always impressed at his willingness to do things (they are known to be 'stubborn'). He enjoys swimming (diving actually moreso), fetching, walking, running, other dogs, starting agility, and knows over 30 tricks and is very willing to please. Why? I got him at 9 weeks old and right away started introducing him to the world and showing him "wow, this is fun!" and making things positive for him. Alot of Yorkie owners, for example, will keep their Yorkie puppy locked indoors pretty much all the time, and sure they get loads of love and cuddles and dress-ups, but they're not allowing them to be a dog and I always have. So I do believe breed traits are great because I understand certain dogs need more than others, and you need to know what you are doing, etc, but at the same time, it's often times what YOU make of the dog and not always so black and white since each dog is an individual as well.



Wow. That dog is so cool.  I could so see Spike doing those things if I taught him. :biggrin:
I've yet to bump into someone else with a properly trained JRT. It's sad. But I think that's the case with more than half of dog owners, it just doesn't show as much with other dogs.

CorgiPaws- I did think of maybe getting a Boxer, but my mom wanted something smaller. I think they're kind of similar. 
I thought a JRT would be a good dog to take with us hiking and be outside with us all. the. time. I was right. He can't get enough outside time. I'm thinking of training him to find the flag during Capture the Flag and to take us to it. :wink:


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I was only in you shows this time last year looking at which dog to get as our first and we choose a Rotti because:
Loyal
Protective
Intelligent 
Lazy indoors (with the right level of activity outdoors)
Definitely the cutest thing on four legs 
And 
being that my partner is allergic to nearly all dogs the rotti did not trigger her.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I love everything about my standard poodle, the only negative is the grooming...and I'd take that over shedding any day!


----------

